# Snitch turns one



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

The blue moose turned one yesterday and what a year it's been! I honestly couldn't have asked for a better boy!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What an absolutely gorgeous boy.

Happy Birthday, Snitch!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you. And for fun here is a video mashup of his first year. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0uaPfb8N_mg&feature=share


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Snitch!! You're stunning!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

He is beautiful!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, Snitch! So handsome ^_^


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

eeeeee *squeeee* happy birthday little cutie


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks! I'm totally in love with him even when he's a jerk.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my goodness... Adorable and handsome!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a handsome and talented boy!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

So handsome!! Happy 1st Birthday, Snitch!!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you! He's pretty fabulous for a blue moose.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

What a beautiful dog! Happy Birthday Snitch!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Snitch! I can't believe how fluffy he was when he was younger! Cute


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday! He is beautiful!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Snitch. What a gorgeous boy!


----------

